# Free sample of freeze dried blackworms



## Curt_914 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for the info!

Curt


----------



## dancbw (Oct 25, 2011)

*Sample testing of our Freeze Dried California Blackworms*



stangmus said:


> http://aquaticfoods.com/FreezeDriedBlackwormsMembers.html
> 
> Free sample of freeze dried blackworms. Just send a email with name and address. Let them know that you want the free sample. [email protected]


*Hi everyone,*
*This what we have going on right now on Planted Tank.*
*Take a look at 
**http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=197930*

*Dan*
*California Blackworm Co.*
*http://aquaticfoods.com/FreezeDriedBlackwormsMembers.html*


----------



## m00se (Jan 8, 2011)

Cool beans! Thanks!


----------

